# Soft clutch pedal



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

My 05 has been experiencing a slow returning clutch pedal when accelerating hard. I'd push down, upshift and put the hammer down but the clutch pedal is slow to return. Under normal acceleration this doesn't happen. Is this the slave cylinder? Fluid level is ok. The car has 53k miles, bought it when it had 37,700. Am the 3rd owner. Haven't replaced the clutch fluid ever since I bought it. Appreciate any advice on this. Love this car!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Look at your clutch fluid to see if it is dark in color. If so, change it and that should help.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Agree - I had a similar issue, which cleared up after I started changing clutch fluid.

The reservoir was full of brown-ish dirty fluid.
Sucked that fluid out with a syringe, and replaced with new.
Repeated that process weekly until the reservoir stayed completely clean. (took about 4 re-fills) 

Ever since then, the clutch has been acting much better on WOT accelerations.

I presume the dirt got into the system past the seals down in the bell-housing, and it took a while to force the fresh fluid through all the lines...


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys, I'll give that a try and hopefully this will do the trick.


----------

